# Some videos and photos, from Aus, 2012 Season



## h0z (Oct 8, 2012)

Hey! I'm Holly, I'm new here.. Just finished the 2012 season here down in Aussieland! its been 2 weeks and I'm already missing the snow!! 

Here are a few videos and photo from the various trips made this season,

Enjoy!

Last run for the season:






Snowboard cam






and a few photos,


















































































group shot, from our long trip











(yes i take ALOT of photos! lol!)


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

Hey Holly, welcome to the forum.

I wanna see your vids, all you need to do is click the youtube button and past in the letters at the end of the youtube url, like the part that looks like this; D3_fZrNrf2U&

So when you post it {YOUTUBE}D3_fZrNrf2U&{/YOUTUBE} it will look like that (sub the bird brackets for normal ones [ ] )


*edit*

Or you can just link them like you did lol


----------



## h0z (Oct 8, 2012)

will do!! i tried it with the whole url, and i tried embedding it from the youtube embed link,.. but noticed HTML is turned off.. so the iframe tag wouldnt work! haha ill edit it now! thanks ^_^


----------

